# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  U befsh edhe 100 vjeçe IZADORA

## Linda5

Edhe 100 vjeçe u befsh zemra :Lulja3: 

Te uroj Shendet,Lumturi dhe Harmoni ne jeten tende

Suksese paç gjithmon ne jete 



Zufrieden sein ist große Kunst,
zufrieden scheinen großer Dunst,
zufrieden werden großes Glück,
zufrieden bleiben Meisterstück.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Hajde dhe 100 vjeche IZADORA.Qoft ky viti i sukseseve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

Shume urime Iz  :buzeqeshje: 

Te deshiroj jete te gjate dhe te lumtur kudo qe te jesh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

*U befsh aq vjeçe sa  doje zemra ,Qofsh gjithmone e lumtur dhe mbaresi ne vazhdim*

----------


## mia@

Deshe te me uroje mua , por qenke ti per tu uruar.  :ngerdheshje: 
U befsh sa te duash! Lumturi ne jeten tende. Suksese kudo qe te jesh Iza!

----------


## gloreta

Puc Izi, ich wünsche dir Alles Gute, bleib immer fröhlich.  :buzeqeshje:   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## maryp

Izi gezuar ditelindjen. marrsh sa me shume dhurata e kalofsh nje dite sa me te bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Izi,ylli,Gëzuar dhe u bëfsh 100 vjeç  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## AnaH_M

Gezuar ditelindjen.shendet jet te gjate dhe te lumtur

gjith te mirat

----------


## USA NR1

*te Uroj Ditelindjen dhe cdo te mira ne jete Izadora,GEZUAR*

----------


## e panjohura

*Shum urime per Ty..IZADORA!*

----------


## prenceedi

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E nderuar  Izadora, shumë urime për ditëlindje - shëndet, fat e mirëqenje në jetë...*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*E nderuara IZADORA,shume urime per ditlindjen tende,paq shendet fat dhe lumturi ne jet

 Me respekt Sueda.*

----------


## Si-hanA

_Gezuar edhe shume te tjera,Izadora..._   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Happy B-Day... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Besoja

Izadora!
Te uroj nga zemra edhe 100 vite ne jeten tuaj!
Qofsh e lumtur!

----------


## Ksanthi

Izadora  u befsh 100 vjec.Te uroj qe cdo dite e jetes tende te jete nje suprize e bukur.

----------


## saura

Oj kush ka ditelindjen ,nje peshore tjeter ahhahaha
puç rrushi ,u befsh 100 
gjithte mirat e kasaj bote te uroj..

----------


## Albela

*te uroj çdo te mir ne jet Izadora
dhe 100 vjet te tjera*

----------

